# طلبات النساء أكثر من الرجال



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (29 يناير 2012)

ط³ط¨ظ‚ | ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط، ظٹطھط؛ظ„ط¨ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ط·ظ„ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط²ظˆط§ط¬ ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©​


----------



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: طلبات النساء أكثر من الرجال*

[align=center]نشكركم على المرور ،ونسعد بتواصلكم معنا عبر :

موقعنا على الإنترنت / وئام | جمعية وئام

فيس بوك/ â€«ظˆط¦ط§ظ… ط±ط¹ط§ظٹط© ط£ط³ط±ظٹط© | Facebookâ€¬

تويتر/ Twitter

يوتيوب/ weamorg's Channel - YouTube

فلكر Flickr: وئام..رعاية أسرية's Photostream
[/align]


----------

